# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > S.O.S. >  Έχασα τον Τζένο μου

## HAOS

Χτες το μεσημερι το κοκατιλ μου οΤζενος πεταξε μακρια οταν εκανε ρευμα και ανοιξε η μπαλκονοπορτα.Τον ψαχνω 2 μερες τωρα αλλα τιποτα.Ειχε ποτε κανεις αναλογη εμπειρια?
Θα ξερει πως να γυρισει η τον εχασα για παντα?Οποιος ξερει κατι, οτιδηποτε ας με βοηθησει παρακαλω ειμαι πολυ χαλια τον ψαχνω ασταματητα.

----------


## Κωνσταντίνος.

Λυπάμαι πολύ Μάρω . Είχε ψαλιδισμένα φτερά ?

----------


## jk21

ΜΑΡΩ αν μπορουσες δωσε περισσοτερα στοιχεια ..πχ περιοχη  που σου ξεφυγε το πουλακι και αν εχει καποια χαρακτηριστικα πχ κατι στην εμφανιση ή δαχτυλιδι στο ποδι με στοιχεια που να βοηθουν περισσοτερο 


*  με την  τραγουδιστρια (αν θελεις λες) εχεις απλη συνωνυμια;

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Κοίτα αυτά τα υπάρχοντα θέματα.Μια φωτογραφία του θα βοηθούσε.

*Χάσατε η βρήκατε  παπαγάλο.Αναφερέ το και θα βρει το σπίτι του.*


*Χάθηκε cockatiel*

----------


## HAOS

Τον εχασα χτες το μεσημερι και εχω ηδη κολλησει και αφισες με την φωτογραφια του.Τα φτερα του ηταν κομμενα οταν τον αγορασα και περιμενα πως και πως να του μεγαλωσουν και να μπορει να πεταει κι αυτος ο καημενουλης.Σε κλουβι δεν εχει μπει ποτε και τον εχω βγαλει βολτες εξω απ το σπιτι ακομα και οταν μπορουσε πια να πεταξει.Δεν εφευγε ποτε.Μακαρι να γυρισει καποια στιγμη γιατι το σπιτι ειναι πλεον αδειο.

----------


## HAOS

Ξεχασα να πω οτι το πουλι χαθηκε στην πολη της Φλωρινας κοντα στο ποταμι

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

αφισακια σε οοοολα τα πετ σοπ και κτηνιατρια της περιοχης,αν και προφανως δεν χρειαζετε καν να σου το πω...
καλη τυχη!

----------


## ananda

καλή τύχη Μάρω στην αναζήτηση σου 
σου εύχομαι να βρεις γρήγορα το κοκατιλάκι σου!

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Άρα θα πρέπει να προσέχουμε όλοι μας γιατί πάντα υπάρχει η πρώτη φορά.Εύχομαι να το βρεις.Τουλάχιστον έχει ζεστάνει ο καιρός γιατί με το κρύο που έχετε θα ήταν δύσκολο για το μικρό.Έχεις βάλει φαγητό,νερό, σε κάποιο μπαλκόνι βεράντα αν πετάει κοντά μπας και το δει και έρθει;

----------


## HAOS

εχω βαλει στο μπαλκονι το κλαδι του με ολα τα παιχνιδια του τροφη και νερο.

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Κοίτα η καλύτερη ώρα να ψάξεις είναι το πρωί νωρίς και όταν νυχτώνει.Άκουγε το όνομά του;Ξύπνα το πρωί και γύρνα την περιοχή σου φωνάζοντας το.

----------


## mpapad

Μην απελπίζεσαι!!! Ανά πάσα στιγμή μπορεί και να ξανάρθει!! Το θέμα είναι να είναι καλά το μικρό και ας ελπίσουμε ότι θα ξαναγυρίσει εκεί που ξέρει ότι είναι το σπίτι του...

Κανένα νεότερο??

----------


## HAOS

Το πρωι γινεται χαμος απο κελαηδησματα και νομιζω οτι συναχεια τον ακουω.Ενας γνωστος μου ειπε οτι τον ειδε σε μια περιοχη εξω απ την πολη.Δεν ξερω τι να πιστεψω.Αν ειναι οντως εκει που μου ειπε τα πραγματα ειναι δυσκολα γιατι μετα αρχιζει το δασος.Εχω και βγαλμενο αστραγαλο και εχω καταπονηθει πολυ τρεις μερες τωρα.Η μανα μου εχει παθει καταθλιψη δεν ξερω τι να κανω.Να παω να παρω καινουργιο?Θα ηταν καλυτερα?Δεν θελω να χασω τις ελπιδες μου ακομα μονο αυτονα θελω.

----------


## HAOS

Σας ευχαριστω ολους για το ενδιαφερον που δειχνετε

----------


## mpapad

Δώσε ένα μικρό περιθώριο στον εαυτό σου πριν προβείς στην αγορά νέου. Εξάλλου θέλει και αυτό το ψάξιμό του. Άσε 3-4 μέρες ακόμη να περάσουν και αν δεν έχεις καταφέρει κάτι, τότε δεσμέσου στην μητέρα σου ότι θα φέρεις νέο

----------


## vagelis76

Από εμπειρία μέσα στην οικογένεια με φυγά παπαγάλο...μας έδειξε οτι όταν φεύγουν πετάνε προς τη Δύση,Αν το σημείο που σου είπαν είναι προς τα εκεί,ξαναπήγαινε και αν μπορείς κατασκήνωσε εκεί.Κράτα μαζί σου τροφή,το κλαδί που γνωρίζει και ήχους από κοκατίλ,ίσως κάτι από τα προηγούμενα το κάνει να κατέβει χαμηλά και να τον δεις.

----------


## mitsman

Μαρω κανενα νεοτερο???

----------


## HAOS

Χτες ειδα κατι φοιτητες να κοιταν επιμονα την αφισα κατω απ το σπιτι μου και να λενε κατι.Πηγα αμεσως και τους ρωτησα γιατι ηταν ολοφανερο οτι τον ειχαν δει καπουκαι κατι θα ξεραν.μου ειπαν οτι μενουν πιο πανω και ο μικρουλης ηρθε απ το μπαλκονι τους καθησε λιγο και εφυγε.δεν προσπαθησαν να τον δελεασουν για να τον παρουν μεσα γιατι μια ηλιθια απ την παρεα τους τον φοβοταν.Αυτα ειναι τα νεα και sorry για το ηλιθια.

----------


## mitsman

Σημασια εχει οτι ειναι ακομη καλα και εχεις πιθανοτητες να τον βρεις!!!ρωτησες που κοντα ειναι το σπιτι τους??

----------


## vagelis76

Ο μικρός ψάχνει τροφή,γιατί νερό του είναι πιο εύκολο (αυτή την εποχή) και ανθρώπινη παρουσία,που στην ουσία αυτή έχει συνηθίσει.Είναι καλό σημάδι οτι βρίσκεται στη ζωή και σίγουρα κάπου θα καταλήξει.
Θα έλεγα να πας σε όλα τα πετ της περιοχής και να βάλεις αφίσες καθώς και να ενημερώσεις τους καταστηματάρχες για το πουλί που ζητάς.Αν κάποιος το πιάσει,το πρώτο που θα κάνει είναι να προμηθευτεί τροφή και ίσως κλουβί,άρα θα περάσει σίγουρα από ένα τέτοιο μαγαζί.
Στη δική μας περίπτωση,η κυρία από το πετ σοπ έπεισε εκείνον που έπιασε το Ζακο του αδερφού μου,όταν εκείνος πήγε να ζητήσει φιστίκια ή κάποια τροφή παπαγάλου για να τον δελεάσει να κατέβει.

Έχω θετικό προαίσθημα,να έχεις και εσύ επιμονή και κουράγιο και σίγουρα θα καταφέρεις κάτι.Σε σκεφτόμαστε και ευχόμαστε να έχει καλή κατάληξη η περιπέτεια!!

----------


## mitsman

Πολυ σωστες οι σκεψεις του Βαγγελη!!!Ψαξε τον...σε Ψαχνει!!!!

----------


## HAOS

Παιδια ακουστε την απιστευτη ιστορια του τζενου.Καποια στιγμη μια κυρια που ειχε ερθει απ την Πτολεμα'ι'δα στην Φλωρινα για να δει την μανα της βρηκε τον τζενο να περπαταει στη γειτονια που μου ειχαν υποδειξει οι φοιτητες.Τον μαζεψε απο τον φοβο να μην τον φανε οι γατες και πηγε στο σπιτι της μανας της.Η μανα της δεν τον ηθελε κι ετσι η κυρια αυτη αγορασε ενα κλουβι και τον πηρε Πτολεμα'ι'δα.Μια αλλη ασχετη κυρια φιλη της μανας ειδε τις αφισες και της το ειπε.Αυτη μας πηρε με τη σειρα της και μας εδωσε το τηλεφωνο της κορης της.Τωρα ο τζενος ειναι καθ' οδον για το σπιτι του.Απλα θα της δωσω 50 ευρω που κοστισε το κλουβι.Δεν μπορειτε να καταλαβετε την χαρα μου.Ηθελα να σας πω οτι ονομαζομαι Λευτερης (για οσους ρωτησανε αν ειμαι η καλλιτεχνιδα) και σας ευχαριστω ολους ειλικρινα μεσα απ την καρδια μου.Η στηριξη σας ηταν ανεκτιμιτη.

----------


## vicky_ath

Ουαου.....απίστευτη εξέλιξη!!!!!!!Μπραβο, μακαρι όλες οι ιστοριες με ζωάκια που χάθηκαν να κατέληγαν έτσι!

----------


## Kostas-Bs

Τελος καλο, ολα καλα!!!

----------


## ananda

είναι απλά φανταστικό !!!
καλώς να γυρίσει ο Τζένος στο σπίτι του!

----------


## Dream Syndicate

*Τέλεια και είναι γιορτή για το φόρουμ να βρεθεί ένα χαμένο πουλάκι.* :Jumping0045:  :Jumping0045:  :Jumping0045:  :Party0035:  :Party0035:  :Party0035:  :Party0035:

----------


## HAOS

Λοιπον, τον εχω στα χερια μου και ειναι σα να μην ελειψε ουτε μια μερα αρχισε να φωναζει σαν τρελος και τρελαθηκε μεσα στο κλουβι οταν με ειδε.Τωρα στο σπιτι πηγε αμεσως στην αγαπημενο του καναπε.

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Λευτέρη δεν φαίνεται η φωτογραφία.Αν έχεις πρόβλημα ,στείλε μου στο koskolv@ath.forhtnet.gr να τη βάλω εγώ αν δεν μπορείς.

----------


## HAOS

Εχω προβλημα με το outlook μπορεις να την παρεις απ το προφιλ μου ? να την βαλω εκει?

----------


## Dream Syndicate

> Εχω προβλημα με το outlook μπορεις να την παρεις απ το προφιλ μου ? να την βαλω εκει?


Βάλε τη φωτο στο προφίλ σου και θα δω.

----------


## HAOS

Κωνσταντινε σ ευχαριστω για την βοηθεια την φωτογραφια την εβαλα στο αλμπουμ που υπαρχει στο προφιλ μου δυστυχως δεν μπορεσα να την βγαλω εδω.Ευχαριστω ολους οσους νοιαστηκανε αυτες τις μερες.

----------


## Dream Syndicate

*Νάτος και ο Τζένος ο δραπέτης.*

----------


## douke-soula

:Happy0064:  :Happy0064:  :Happy0064:  :Happy0064:  :Happy0064:  καλως τον δεχτηκες τον μικρο δραπετη σου 
τωρα ξερεις πολλα φιλακια  και φυσικα πολλα φιλακια και μην ξεχασεις παααααααρα πολλα φιλακια

----------


## vagelis76

Ά ρε Τζένο μας λαχτάρισες και πιο πολύ το Λευτεράκι.....ΤΕΛΟΣ καλό όλαααα καλά!!!!!!
Προσοχή τώρα στις ανοιχτές πόρτες και θα σου έλεγα Λευτέρη να έχει το πουλί κλουβί και να είναι το ασφαλές του μέρος και καταφύγιο του.

Θέλουμε κι άλλες φώτο του Δραπέτη!!!!!!!!!

----------


## HAOS

Ενταξει παιδια εχει ενα σπασμενο φτερο στην ουρα και κατι κοκκινα σημαδια εκει οπου αρχιζει το ραμφος του για τα οποια δεν θελω να ανησυχισω απο τωρα ελπιζω να ναι αθωες αμυχες απ την ελευθερη ζωη του και να φυγουν οπου να ναι.Θα προσπαθησω αυριο να τον βγαλω κοντινες φωτογραφιες να μου πειτε κι εσεις την γνωμη σας.

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Λευτέρη όταν βρήκα τον δικό μου πριν δυο χρόνια την επόμενη μέρα καθόταν άγαλμα και κοιμόταν συνεχώς από την κούραση και το στρες του άγνωστου εκεί έξω που έζησε.Χρειάστηκε τρεις ημέρες για να συνέλθει.

----------


## vagelis76

> Λευτέρη όταν βρήκα τον δικό μου πριν δυο χρόνια την επόμενη μέρα καθόταν άγαλμα και κοιμόταν συνεχώς από την κούραση και το στρες του άγνωστου εκεί έξω που έζησε.Χρειάστηκε τρεις ημέρες για να συνέλθει.


Έτσι ήταν και ο Ντένις του αδερφού μου.....άλλο πουλί για 2-3 μέρες....δώσε του θρεπτικές τροφές να δυναμώσει λίγο...

----------


## mitsman

Μπρααββοοοοο....πολυ χαρηκα!!!!

----------


## jk21

> Έχω θετικό προαίσθημα,να έχεις και εσύ επιμονή και κουράγιο και σίγουρα θα καταφέρεις κάτι.


τελικα αυτο το φορουμ ειναι πληρες ...εχουμε και ατομο με <<κληρονομικο χαρισμα >>  :rollhappy: 


ΛΕΥΤΕΡΗ  οπως ειπε και ο κωστης νομιζω σημερα για μας ειναι γιορτη ! τα χαιρετισματα μου στον φτερωτο κολλητο σου ! 

*  η μαρω λυτρα πως επιλεχθηκε σαν user name σου;     ::

----------


## mitsman

Κληρονιμικο δεν ξερουμε αν ειναι,χαρισμα ομως....χα χα χα!!!
Κολλημα με την Μαρωωωωωω.....

----------


## vagelis76

> τελικα αυτο το φορουμ ειναι πληρες ...εχουμε και ατομο με <<κληρονομικο χαρισμα >> 
> 
> 
> ΛΕΥΤΕΡΗ  οπως ειπε και ο κωστης νομιζω σημερα για μας ειναι γιορτη ! τα χαιρετισματα μου στον φτερωτο κολλητο σου ! 
> 
> *  η μαρω λυτρα πως επιλεχθηκε σαν user name σου;



Δε τα παρατάω εύκολα ,είναι γνωστό.....έχω κι άλλες προβλέψεις ,διαθέσιμες ιδιαιτέρως...

----------


## HAOS

ΜΑΡΩ ΛΥΤΡΑ ΟΛΕ

----------


## Τουλα

Σαν παραμύθι με καλό τέλος είναι η ιστορία σου... Χαιρομαι που τον βρήκες και ευχομαι ο δραπέτης σου να μην ξαναχαθεί!!!Τον Τζένο και τα μάτια σου!!! ΟΛΕ

----------


## petros

πλακα κανεις δν το πιστευω αυτο που διαβαζω......να τον προσεχεις ειναι γλυκας και κλειστα παραθυρα...χεχεχε  :Happy:

----------


## ivi

πολύ χαίρομαι με την κατάληξη της ιστορίας του Τζένο!!!μακάρι όλα τα πουλάκια που χάνονται να έχουν την δική του τύχη!!!!να τον προσέχεις πολύ και με κλειστά παράθυρα!!!!!!!!!

----------


## mpapad

Ούτε σε κινηματογραφικές ταινίες δεν συμβαίνουν αυτά!!!!  ΠΟΛΥ  ΧΑΙΡΟΜΑΙ!!!! μακάρι να είχαν όλα τόσο αίσιο τέλος!! Τελικά η ελπίδα πάντα πεθαίνεο τελευταία!!! Εύγε σε όλους όσους βοήθησαν!!

----------


## HAOS

Σας ευχαριστω ολους και ευχομαι ποτε κανεις να μην χασει τη ψυχουλα του ειναι πολυ δυσκολα στ αληθεια

----------

